# RPTS - Strike the Match Campaign through Oct. 16



## deleteduser99 (Oct 14, 2021)

Good morning brothers and sisters,

I am halfway through my first semester at Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary, and I've been both spiritually enriched and academically challenged, and am very thankful for God's provision for me to study here.

Right now the Seminary is in the middle of the Strike the Match campaign. Any donations received between now and October 16 will receive a 50% match; so if one was to give a gift of $100, it will be matched with another $50. If you are able, could I ask you to consider giving a gift this week, even a small one? If you do, you can give at this link. Be sure to click "Add an order note" on the Checkout page under your gift amount and put my name there. The gift will be counted towards the giving goal for a Fall Festival to be held at the Seminary (you have to PM for my name). If you rather remain completely anonymous (perfectly fine with me), you can probably just put "Fall Festival".

Whether you can or cannot give, please still pray according to Christ's words, that because the harvest is ready and the workers are few, that workers be sent out into the fields. The Gospel proclaimed in power by faithful men qualified and called is the nation's and world's greatest need.

Thank you for your consideration of helping build Christ's church in this way.

Jake

_Posted with admin permission._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Oct 14, 2021)

You beat me to it


----------



## deleteduser99 (Nov 3, 2021)

The Seminary met its goal. Thanks all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

